

Best text editor for writing a technical document or programming book? - cyborgdino

What are some good text editors that will help aid in writing a book about coding. I am worried about formatting as well as my code samples staying intact when publishing to print. Any suggestions?
======
allanmacgregor
Give leanpub.com is not only a great publishing platform but their markdown
tools and formatting are great

------
zachlatta
I'd assume either LaTeX or Markdown + pandoc.

